# Ble Picky Eater



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

I recently bought a black mask elongatus and he is very picky about eating prepared food, blood worms or krill, but he is eating live feeders just fine. I was curious if this is typical and will it just take some time before he begins to eat them without a problem.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

starvation is the word of the day!!!

Don't worry he will eat eventually ,your piranha won't starve itself to death. They can go months without eating.








Stay away from live food except for cichlids.

Good luck


----------

